# Final pot size for my 3x3 tent?



## Cobbyist (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey guys, been a long time lurker. Now Ive finally got my first indoor grow going (about 3rd altogether) and looking forward to sharing info with eachother.

So I have a 3X3 (to be exact 3'3"x3'3") grow tent with 400W (wall watts) of Vero 29 COB led's from Timber and ill supplement lighting at the bottoms of the plants in flower with about 150W of CFL's. This is for 4 plants that I will be training by mainlining and ill be using Pro-Mix medium. I will also be using AN's line of nutrients.

I was planning on either going with 5 gallon regular plastic pots or 7 gallon fabric pots and I'm wondering if I'm going over-kill on the pot sizes?

Thanks for any input


----------



## CBudz420 (Dec 12, 2017)

No need for seven gallons.


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes I am starting to think the 7 gallon idea is a little overkill.

Why I was thinking 7G is because I just transplanted my plants in to 3 gallons. 

I’m not even finished topping them for the mainlining, so they still need to grow a fair amount before I flip to 12/12. 

They are only 5”-6” tall but that’s because I’ve been topping.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2017)

Not sure why you don't have 5gal fabrics listed but that would be my choice. After using fabric pots I'd never grow a plant in a plastic pot again.


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 13, 2017)

I have a 3 x 3 and for me, 4x 3g pots is the perfect fit. I’m using plastic pots and pro mix. Each pot takes exactly 1g of water/feed with a trickle of run off.


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm kinda liking the 5g fabric idea. I only thought of the 7g fabric for quicker wet/dry cycles with that amount of dirt, but I feel like GroErr is on point here with the happy middle ground here. 

I'm sure 3g is perfect for the size of the setup I have going, but I like to go a little over with the "It may or may not help but it can't hurt" things.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2017)

Cobbyist said:


> I'm kinda liking the 5g fabric idea. I only thought of the 7g fabric for quicker wet/dry cycles with that amount of dirt, but I feel like GroErr is on point here with the happy middle ground here.
> 
> I'm sure 3g is perfect for the size of the setup I have going, but I like to go a little over with the "It may or may not help but it can't hurt" things.


The reason I mentioned fabrics is you can grow huge plants in them without worry about root binding. Essentially in a 5gal fabric pot your could grow a single plant that would fill your tent so it is a bit of overkill, 3 gal's wold work well also. But you'll get a little more time between waterings which is about the only factor I consider now in fabrics, how long I'll get between waterings. 

Here's something I don't normally do but this was a great example of why you want to grow in fabrics vs. plastic. Pheno hunt and I decided to let them go in the pots they were in. Those are 3 ft. plants, 1 gal fabric pots. (door knob is 37" from the floor). Pita for watering, every day, sometimes twice/day towards the end.


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow that's pretty impressive coming out of 1 gallon pots! definitely sending that post a like once my newbie status is up.

The wet/dry cycles. Even though I've always heard the quicker the cycles the better, I would like some buffer time just for reasons like being out of town / away from home etc. You have me convinced to order some 5 gallon fabrics. More root room than I need, plus some buffer time on the watering's.

Also I'm not liking that when I transplant, the bottoms of my pots seem to be root bound but the top area of the pot is always almost void of roots. Most of the roots are in the bottom 1/3 of the pot.

I would post a pic but I didn't take any when I transplanted.
Am I doing something wrong? or is that just how they form in plastic pots?


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 13, 2017)

That’s kind of the way it goes. You can transplant and leave about a 1/4 of the top of the root ball exposed but normally roots are like that. I think because it’s the top that dries out the fastest so they head down. 
I think that medium choice will control watering intervals more than pot size. Coco is once a day. Pro mix is 3 days. Then you can add perlite to pro mix to add aeration and then it’s 2 days. If you need a buffer stay away from coco.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2017)

Cobbyist said:


> Wow that's pretty impressive coming out of 1 gallon pots! definitely sending that post a like once my newbie status is up.
> 
> The wet/dry cycles. Even though I've always heard the quicker the cycles the better, I would like some buffer time just for reasons like being out of town / away from home etc. You have me convinced to order some 5 gallon fabrics. More root room than I need, plus some buffer time on the watering's.
> 
> ...


Yeah what you're seeing is normal when growing in plastic. The root systems in the fabrics with the air pruning avoid exactly that scenario and fill the pots top to bottom and side to side. Much better root systems which is essentially what we're growing.


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 14, 2017)

I have some 5 gallon fabric pots on the way. Thanks guys for the very informative information
My goal this go-around has been to work on improving the health and size of the roots.

Since I can only grow my plants so tall in the tent before the lighting falls off too much to help. It makes sense to me that if your root system is larger and healthier than another plant of the same size you will get improved yield/quality inside the same tent. Which is also why I like the idea of Mainlining as it slows the growth of the plant while the roots seem to just keep getting bigger.

I heard transplanting can be difficult with fabric pots. Would it make sense to go plastic all the way until the final pot size? Or is transplanting in fabric not that hard?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2017)

i used cloth pots for a while, i like the results you get, but they do hang on to small roots when you transplant, and, at least to me, seems to hit them a little harder than transplanting out of nursery pots. i would recommend plastic till you put them in flower, go with the cloth pots maybe a week before you flip them, so they get a chance to get established before they go into your flower tent


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 16, 2017)

I figured as much. next round I may transplant in to 3 gallon fabric pots for the final pots depending on how the wet/dry cycles go.


----------



## BCNeil (Dec 17, 2017)

For mainlining it is easiest to go from 1 gallon during veg then 5 for flower. I have only tried mainlining a few times. I found it easiest to do the training in a 1 gallon hercules.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 18, 2017)

I would skip the fabric pots personal opinion
When I used them and tried to water. It would just run out the sides
I could see a problem with to much water on the floor of your tent if not carefull


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2017)

fabric isn't great with soil, but its works good with coco and pro-mix. if you're having that problem with coco, you're letting it dry out too much between waterings. you don't want to keep coco soaked, but you don't want to let it dry out as much as soil, either. that leads to dry pockets, that don't absorb water, and roots can't grow. pro-mix can have the same problem, but usually not as bad.
you can treat pro-mix pretty much like coco. unless you buy the....(can't remember which) pro-mix that has perlite added already, you'll need to add some, about 25% anyway. the biggest difference to me is i run coco at 6.1, and pro-mix at 6.3 ph. pro-mix also doesn't seem to need quite as much cal-mag as coco.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 19, 2017)

full of purple said:


> I would skip the fabric pots personal opinion
> When I used them and tried to water. It would just run out the sides
> I could see a problem with to much water on the floor of your tent if not carefull


I’m another vote for fabric pots .
You need to keep them on trays , because water will come out the sides , but the pot will suck it up, if there is still water in the tray 20min after watering, you have given to much. Cut it back next time. 
I only use smart pots in flower and veg in plastic because it’s easier to transplant.
I transplant 5 times from start to finish. 

If I was going to try to fill the space with 1 plant , I’d run 1- 10g pot
If I was going to do 2 , I’d pick 5 or 7
Or put 4 - 3 gallons in there.

I like to grow sea of green(but can’t because of my license) 
I now grow 4 plants under a 1000w DE in a 43”x48” area


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 20, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like to grow sea of green(but can’t because of my license)
> I now grow 4 plants under a 1000w DE in a 43”x48” area


What kind of yields are you seeing out of the 4x4?

That's the one thing I wish I did differently is go for the 4x4 instead of 3x3. I think I'm going to have to grow smart if I want to supply myself completely.

When the new MJ laws come in to Canada, its looking like the legal limit will be 4 plants at 1 meter tall, which my setup will be based around those rules.

Oh well, after the setup starts paying for itself I will upgrade.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 21, 2017)

Cobbyist said:


> What kind of yields are you seeing out of the 4x4?
> 
> That's the one thing I wish I did differently is go for the 4x4 instead of 3x3. I think I'm going to have to grow smart if I want to supply myself completely.
> 
> ...


I’m not running a tent, 
Tents will cut your yields, because they lack height, n space to setup, most people over pack them. 
You bought a 3x3 to hold 1 light. 
Where’s your fans gonna be? In the light path, where u going to put extra stuff etc .

My yields depends on a lot of factors, strain & veg time being the 2 biggest ones . 
But I anywhere from 18-50 oz dry buds under a light. but usually it’s around 30-40
I don’t like growing poor yielding strains,
They get a run or two then are killed off

I heard they tossed the 1m rule...

mostly am looking for special girls that impress me. So I’m always pheno hunting
In the last yr, I’ve popped over 100 high end seeds , I’ve got 1 really special plant ,

If I was you, I’d be thinking flowering 2 plants at a time, having the other 2 vegging
When u cut start two more, for ever n ever


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 21, 2017)

Well as I said the 3x3 is too small for what I want, but the setup fits in quite nice actually.

Nevermind that theres 5 plants in the tent, I germed 5 fem seeds just in case some didn't make it, but come next weekend I'm going to keep the strongest 4 and give the one that's a bit behind the others to a friend.
The biggest problem is my plants wont be able to fill out as much as I would like, which is why I will be switching to the 4x4 and adding on to my Cob lights accordingly....may go up to 5x5.
As you can see in the pic, the fan blows against the lighting assembly and it actually buffets all of the plants gently without blocking light.

I'm not sure what u mean by where am I going to put my extra stuff? What stuff?

Also I didn't buy a tent to increase my yields per say. Purchasing the tent was so I can easily control the environment at a cost effective level. My shop that I grow in is 42' long by 15' wide, it is insulated but there are large air gaps that need to be fixed so its not cost effective to heat. I will probably build a separate grow room sometime in the future, but I just broke my spine at work 4 months ago so I still need more healing time before I can do bigger projects like that.

the small 400w heater only runs about half the day, if I didn't have the tent it would be crazy expensive to keep the shop at 27c in winter. The heater will fit in the middle perfectly once plant #5 changes homes.

Height isn't too much of an issue, with pot height, lights and the airgap you need between the lights and the plants I'm left with about 3' 8" which...is a bit short but I shouldn't be growing higher than that anyways with the amount of wattage my lights are using (400W of Vero29 Cobs and about 150W of CFL's hanging below the canopy but above the pots)

It seemed like the smartest setup I could get together in my current situation...it is my first indoor grow as well and only 3rd total so I'm sure I made some silly mistakes in there too, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2017)

be careful about running the heater in the tent, it'll drop your rh quickly.


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 21, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> be careful about running the heater in the tent, it'll drop your rh quickly.


The winters where I live are wet and rainy so it’s pretty humid inside the shop. The rh sits at 50% in the tent with the exhaust fan and heater on, turn the fan off and the rh climbs to 70%...

I’m going to switch the oil filled heater out with a fan type heater once I switch to 12/12 in order to drop it some more. Or I might just get a small dehumidifier. I think the oil filled heaters are the safest bet fire risk wise.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 22, 2017)

Your setup looks good. 
Keep it clean n it will keep you in smoke.


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 28, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fabric isn't great with soil, but its works good with coco and pro-mix.


Great discussion guys, glad I bookmarked it. It's my first grow, so much to learn! 

Why isn't fabric great with soil? 

With two 4 week old plant's in 1g plastic pots and soil, I'm wondering when to transplant? 
Tent is only 20" x 36" but I'll put the carbon filter outside the tent and lights will soon be Bridgelux strips.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2017)

the fine hair roots grow into the cloth pots, doing more damage when you have to repot.
you also have to water cloth pots about twice as often as regular nursery pots


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck with your set up.
If heights an issue look into scroggin. Can get large yields with little height. If your unfamiliar with the technique (its very simple-like me!) then there's a good scrog thread at the top of the Advanced growing section.


----------



## XipXipXoom (Dec 29, 2017)

2 gal airpots


----------



## drewby (Dec 29, 2017)

I would go to the 5 gallon I use them get 5-6 ounces dry per plant, will pass along the math end as well *Indica Strains*
Most pure indica strains slow their vertical growth very quickly once switched to a 12/12 light cycle. It’s not uncommon for an indica strain to add only 25% to 50% to its total height after switching to a 12 hour light cycle. Most of this additional growth will take place in the first week or two of flowering. If an indica plant is switched to flowering when it is 12 inches tall it can be expected to finish flowering at about 18 inches, give or take. That math is pretty consistent, so a 2 foot tall indica will likely finish flowering around 3 feet tall.

Here is the equation for indica strains. The vegged plant height (V) multiplied by 1.5 equals the plant height at harvest (H) or 1.5V = H

*Sativa Strains*
Pure sativa strains are much more difficult to grow indoors and are becoming increasingly rare in general. I don’t recommend them for novice indoor growers for several reasons. What is important for this topic is that their growth after being switched to a 12/12 light cycle is unpredictable. Pure sativas often continue to produce significant vertical vegetative growth many weeks into the flowering cycle. Sativas often double in size while flowering, and in some cases, will finish at three times the height they were at when the light cycle was switched. A 12 inch plant switched to the 12/12 light cycle could end up as tall as 36 inches, sometimes even taller. This additional vertical growth can quickly become a problem in a normal grow room. I’ve seen growers flower sativas at 2 feet tall only to end up with 6 foot plants at harvest. Most grow rooms just can’t accommodate plants this tall, not to mention some other real problems with tall marijuana plants.

Here is the equation for sativa strains. The vegged plant height (V) multiplied by 2.5 equals the plant height at harvest (H) or 2.5V = H.

*Hybrid Strains*
Hybrid cannabis strains are crossbreeds of various sativa and indica plants that have been bred selectively to promote specific characteristics. Some hybrids strains grow similar to sativas, other grow more like indicas. Most of the strains sold by seed and clone vendors are some form of hybrid. Find out as much about the strain as possible so you can guess how much vertical growth to expect after the flowering cycle beings. As a general rule, leave enough room for the plants to double in size. Once you are familiar with the strain you can let them grow a bit taller if there is room. Don’t forget, at a certain point, taller is not better.

Here is the equation for hybrid strains. The vegged plant height (V) multiplied by 2 equals the plant height at harvest (H) or 2V = H.

this should remain consistent and let you know the right time to put them in flower and keep them in the tent ,there are other things you can do if you have few getting to big for the grow,some LST works than cheers mat grow on


----------



## jemstone (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey buddy. Make it easy on your self. One big tray with soil. Build one if you have to. It's just so easy to manage especially something that small.

The cloth pots are the best, no need to remove pot when transplanting. Just place in the next size as is. Roots grow right through.


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 31, 2017)

Very informative post Drewby! That's a very good rough guideline I'm going to use.
I'm always hearing different opinions on when to flip cause of stretch, lots of people seem to think that there is a hard rule of stretch, but its very clear that there isn't because of the different breeds and mixes of them.​


jemstone said:


> Hey buddy. Make it easy on your self. One big tray with soil. Build one if you have to. It's just so easy to manage especially something that small.
> 
> The cloth pots are the best, no need to remove pot when transplanting. Just place in the next size as is. Roots grow right through.


What!? Of course that works why didn't I think of that! I think that may be what I do from now on. Reclaiming the pots after harvest might be a bit difficult? Do the larger roots poke through or do they turn into fine roots? Are you sure it doesn't slow down root growth since it has to run through fabric?


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm thinking going from solo cup to 2 gallon fabric then 5 gallon fabric could be what I do the next go around.


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 31, 2017)

Interesting note, I have noticed that the 5 gallon fabrics seem to dry at about the same speed as the 3 gallon plastic. I have 1 plant I left in the 3gal and the other 4 plants are in the fabrics. The one in the plastic pot is going to a new home in the next couple days.


----------



## jemstone (Dec 31, 2017)

The roots don't get as burly thick but they still get thick. I got holes in mine you could push a bb through from the roots. The benefit is the plants has hundreds times more micro-tipped roots giving more surface area available for nutrient uptake. When done just turn inside out let dry, shake off and wash at the laundromat with a front loading machine. 

In my experience if you typically use a 5 gallon plastic pot a 3 gallon cloth pot is equivalent.


----------



## drewby (Dec 31, 2017)

Cobbyist said:


> I'm thinking going from solo cup to 2 gallon fabric then 5 gallon
> 
> That is what I do but I use buckets in my secret room,,my plants are almost 2 months old started Nov 11th few seed plants few clones that took me a month to get good and healthy,and 2 little indica seeds I started Nov 20th ,I left them in solo cups 3 weeks ,than into 5 gallon buckets,,,I had the clones on a heating pad the guy who had them had kept them to wet and had poor root development,all doing pretty good now took me a month to get those clones going good really they were growing but had some issues I had to fix up


----------



## drewby (Dec 31, 2017)

& here are few more pics of them now,and that was seven dust around the base I have found bugs in soil before so always start off with some around the base ,just incase,all have 9-11 fingers on all my seed plants am up to 9 on the clones but they are coming along,for my poor boy set up,,


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 31, 2017)

They look better but they look over watered if you ask me. They appear to be doing the claw. 
I'm guessing you transfer those later to a flower room? It seems a little crowded and wet in there...


----------



## drewby (Dec 31, 2017)

I I just sprayed them with my little spray bottle so they may be wet,and the claw was N they were growing rapidly and the tops would be a much brighter lime green so I feed them up until leaves started to darken up had a little crow claw going but watered excess out and they perked right up I flower in this room as well,I generally will flower 4-6,,I have a friend up the road i will put 4-5 in his yard,for flower,I like throwing a few out doors in the colder months,helps if weather is not to bad cold ,,But yes I am running out of room will put the sativa dominant ones in his yard,they are heavy pushers anyhow ,the indica will fit better in my room


----------



## Cobbyist (Dec 31, 2017)

Your getting 5-6 ounces dry per plant in that room? impressive. That means your getting 20-36 ounces dry out of that room with Fluorescents unless you were talking about a different room in first post here. 
What sort of wattage are you pushing to get those numbers?


----------



## drewby (Jan 1, 2018)

No I have bigger lights above ,just not on right now,, my fluorescents are full spectrum T8 bulbs ,I have 2, 400 watt MH with bulbs for flower or veg,flower bulbs is full spectrum 58,000 lumens and has the red and blue ,I run them in flower ,I just got a little 300 watt LED from a neighbor a mars hydro other week ,I added it and it is on with the fluorescent,but first time I have used a led,,I like the fluorescent,they do great in veg & seem to be a more compact growth,which does great in the room,my room has 9 foot ceiling ,but is only about 36 inches wide,,14 foot long,as they get bigger i will turn more lights on them as i spread them out ,am almost ready for few to leave and give me some much needed space,,will snap a picture of my overheads,just put new ballast in them booth ,new caps,and brand new bulbs,so they are just itching,to be on,I used the house ac system tied a 8 inch insulated duct and cut a vent hole,and made a self opening and closing vent so no smell back into the house,,,Have tried few different ways of having room set with the lights up but I think this does about the best for my limited space little heat in veg and flower the ac system helps a bunch,I have more vertical than I have width but have flowered 5 in 10 gallon containers in there,and my first run I had 16 in there but they were in 1 1/2 gallon pots ,but most I ever took down was between 5-6 ounces dry for 1 plant in 5 gallon bucket ,it was pushing the 6 ft mark for height,had a stalk bigger than the lid for a 1 gallon gatorade bottle ,I try hard to make them more healthy than big but sativa's grow like heck,i do a bunch of fimming and super cropping or bend and tie them to keep them and others close in height


----------



## drewby (Jan 1, 2018)

here is a link from rollitup just a different section from back when i was building this room ,you will see my homemade tent,and how I use to have the room set up,is only two pages but but you will see the room as i was building it,my tent was little but i could start 60 plants in solo cups np,I was helping a buddy get going so I built the tent back than ,you will also see the vent system I made, I wish I had more room really do,I want to grow monsters but only have so much room to work with

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hidden-room.906001/


----------



## XipXipXoom (Jan 1, 2018)

jemstone said:


> The roots don't get as burly thick but they still get thick. I got holes in mine you could push a bb through from the roots. The benefit is the plants has hundreds times more micro-tipped roots giving more surface area available for nutrient uptake. When done just turn inside out let dry, shake off and wash at the laundromat with a front loading machine.
> 
> In my experience if you typically use a 5 gallon plastic pot a 3 gallon cloth pot is equivalent.


Interesting. Any experience with burying airpots vs smartpots? I recently read a post where someone said they put soil into the toe of an old sock as a mini smartpot to get seedlings started before burying it in perlite hempy buckets.


----------



## jemstone (Jan 2, 2018)

@XipXipXoom 

Haven't tried burying the airpots but do prefer them for mama's. Although I do put the airpot in a cloth-pot because I do not like how all the water comes out of only a few top holes of the airpot. I'm sure the airpots bury just fine.The hydro net pots work fine as well. 

The worst thing you can do to any plant is disturb it's root zone. Anyway you can minimize this the better. Keeping it bound up confined in plastic walls is just as bad.


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 2, 2018)

XipXipXoom said:


> Interesting. Any experience with burying airpots vs smartpots? I recently read a post where someone said they put soil into the toe of an old sock as a mini smartpot to get seedlings started before burying it in perlite hempy buckets.


The sock makes sense, anything that allows the roots to air prune is accomplishing the same thing.
I think burying would do the opposite but nothing to stop you burying them once the root zone has fully developed, they will just stop air pruning once buried but that shouldn't matter, still have a thousand single strand roots going outward into the soil rather than a circling like with a non air pruned system.


----------



## Cobbyist (Jan 4, 2018)

drewby said:


> No I have bigger lights above ,just not on right now,, my fluorescents are full spectrum T8 bulbs ,I have 2, 400 watt MH with bulbs for flower or veg,flower bulbs is full spectrum 58,000 lumens and has the red and blue ,I run them in flower ,I just got a little 300 watt LED from a neighbor a mars hydro other week ,I added it and it is on with the fluorescent,but first time I have used a led,,I like the fluorescent,they do great in veg & seem to be a more compact growth,which does great in the room,my room has 9 foot ceiling ,but is only about 36 inches wide,,14 foot long,as they get bigger i will turn more lights on them as i spread them out ,am almost ready for few to leave and give me some much needed space,,will snap a picture of my overheads,just put new ballast in them booth ,new caps,and brand new bulbs,so they are just itching,to be on,I used the house ac system tied a 8 inch insulated duct and cut a vent hole,and made a self opening and closing vent so no smell back into the house,,,Have tried few different ways of having room set with the lights up but I think this does about the best for my limited space little heat in veg and flower the ac system helps a bunch,I have more vertical than I have width but have flowered 5 in 10 gallon containers in there,and my first run I had 16 in there but they were in 1 1/2 gallon pots ,but most I ever took down was between 5-6 ounces dry for 1 plant in 5 gallon bucket ,it was pushing the 6 ft mark for height,had a stalk bigger than the lid for a 1 gallon gatorade bottle ,I try hard to make them more healthy than big but sativa's grow like heck,i do a bunch of fimming and super cropping or bend and tie them to keep them and others close in height


Very nice setup Drewby, it looks like you did a very good job with the space you have to work with. I'm wishing I went with a larger tent...I like having room to work with just in case things get a little out of hand.

Another interesting note, the 3 gallon plastic pot actually had longer wet/dry cycles than the 5 gallon fabric pots. The fabrics were using well over twice as much water a feeding and were still dry a day before their plastic potted sister.. who has changed homes and is now living with a new family.


----------



## CwHall (Jan 13, 2018)

I have Two 7G pot in my 3x3 tent right now and it’s more then enough room.


----------



## reggie1387 (May 13, 2019)

CwHall said:


> I have Two 7G pot in my 3x3 tent right now and it’s more then enough room. View attachment 4072526


Sorry to bring up a old thread but I’m doing some research. I’m bout to start in my 3x3. 70/30 coco/perlite. And not sure if I should grow in 3,5,7gal fabric pots. How did you find the 7gal pots? To big? Not enough room? Perfect?


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (May 14, 2019)

reggie1387 said:


> Sorry to bring up a old thread but I’m doing some research. I’m bout to start in my 3x3. 70/30 coco/perlite. And not sure if I should grow in 3,5,7gal fabric pots. How did you find the 7gal pots? To big? Not enough room? Perfect?


My 3x3 final pot choices, I go up a size when using plastics.

7-9 plants = .5g/1g fabric pots
5-6 plants = 1g/2g fabric pots
4 plants = 2g/3g fabric pots
3 plants = 3g/5g fabric pots
2 plants = 5g/7g fabric pots
1 plant = 7g/10g fabric pot


----------



## RStone77 (May 14, 2019)

I would use 3g fabric, 5g fabric would be the largest I would ever use. Anything larger and you're just compensating for something LOL


----------



## Apalchen (May 15, 2019)

I have run 1,2,and 3 gallon pots with coco and perlite in a 3x3. The 1 gallons are a pain but I used when pheno hunting and needed to pack in plants. The 2’s is what I’m using right now I have 4 in one tent and 5 in the other and I honestly still can’t tell which one is gonna yield better the tent with 4 plants has bigger colas forming but the tent with 5 not far behind but has a few more colas. I’ve run 4 plants in 3 gallon in there but it get a little crowded, and did better when cut back to 3 pots and just spread em out with a net. I think the 2 gallon are better in a 3x3 as they seem to dry faster so I can water more often. In my opinion the more you can water in coco the better they do as long as your getting some dry back between waterings.

Also I don’t recommend 5 gallons for coco unless your growing big trees. I’ve done it in my old 4x8 tent but feel I do better with medium to medium small size plants.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 15, 2019)

Cobbyist said:


> Hey guys, been a long time lurker. Now Ive finally got my first indoor grow going (about 3rd altogether) and looking forward to sharing info with eachother.
> 
> So I have a 3X3 (to be exact 3'3"x3'3") grow tent with 400W (wall watts) of Vero 29 COB led's from Timber and ill supplement lighting at the bottoms of the plants in flower with about 150W of CFL's. This is for 4 plants that I will be training by mainlining and ill be using Pro-Mix medium. I will also be using AN's line of nutrients.
> 
> ...


The general rule of thumb is that for each month of growth you will need 1 gallon, so for a 3 month pot plant all you really need are 3 gallon pots.
They are easier to water, take up less area and work.
I always used 3 gallon pots when I grew soil, and grew some monsters.
Much easier.
Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 15, 2019)

Cobbyist said:


> This is for 4 plants that I will be training by mainlining


Have you ever mainlined before?
It's not that easy, slows growth bigtime and with 4 plants in a tent your size it will become a pain in the ass.
If you really want to try it (don't) just do a couple, and you'll see what I mean.
Good luck


----------



## Chef420 (May 17, 2019)

PrometheanLeaf said:


> My 3x3 final pot choices, I go up a size when using plastics.
> 
> 7-9 plants = .5g/1g fabric pots
> 5-6 plants = 1g/2g fabric pots
> ...


I have a 3x3 and i follow this.


----------



## CwHall (Jun 12, 2019)

reggie1387 said:


> Sorry to bring up a old thread but I’m doing some research. I’m bout to start in my 3x3. 70/30 coco/perlite. And not sure if I should grow in 3,5,7gal fabric pots. How did you find the 7gal pots? To big? Not enough room? Perfect?


no worries man i found my pots at home depot honestly


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Jun 12, 2019)

CwHall said:


> no worries man i found my pots at home depot honestly


LOL


----------



## Alien88 (Nov 4, 2020)

Cobbyist said:


> Hey guys, been a long time lurker. Now Ive finally got my first indoor grow going (about 3rd altogether) and looking forward to sharing info with eachother.
> 
> So I have a 3X3 (to be exact 3'3"x3'3") grow tent with 400W (wall watts) of Vero 29 COB led's from Timber and ill supplement lighting at the bottoms of the plants in flower with about 150W of CFL's. This is for 4 plants that I will be training by mainlining and ill be using Pro-Mix medium. I will also be using AN's line of nutrients.
> 
> ...


I use 7 gallon pots in my 3x3 with a semi living soil. Next run I plan on putting a 3x3 fabric raised bed in the tent and the same in my 2x4.


----------

